
The Connections Between Race, IQ, and Neuroplasticity - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/race/michael-e-staub-mismeasure-minds
======
Chazprime
Think you've already submitted this story a few times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19868213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19868213)

